# Started a small audio upgrade



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice looking squish!


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Haha! Thanks


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I like the box. Looks like you get a lot of room for air movement without taking up too much trunk. You built it?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, I built it. It is pretty compact which was great as this is my grocery getter!


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I added some 7" dayton mids, css tweeters and a dayton dsp 408. For a little over $500, I'm impressed!


----------



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

Nicely done...did you make your own baffles for the 7" Daytons?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice and clean. Well done!


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you! Yes, made my own baffles out of mdf


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great. Random question how is removing the door panel our this car?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Looks great. Random question how is removing the door panel our this car?


Its pretty easy really. Hardest part was getting them back on at the top. The inner belt molding has metal clips that are a pain. Otherwise, very simple


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Its pretty easy really. Hardest part was getting them back on at the top. The inner belt molding has metal clips that are a pain. Otherwise, very simple


Cool thanks. Just curious I might do a speaker upgrade down the road. Also if I ever need to get into the door to work on locks/windows I was just wondering.


----------

